

Rdio Announces Ad-Free, On-Demand Music Streaming - timjahn
http://techcrunch.com/2011/10/06/rdio-announces-ad-free-on-demand-music-streaming-service/

======
tptacek
I just pay for Rdio and don't think about the details. Rdio has saved me
hundreds of dollars this year that I'd have otherwise spent on iTMS for music.
I don't have the bandwidth to sit around thinking about how much music I have
"left", or coming up with ever more devious ways to avoid paying for it.

Rdio is one of the better investments I've made in the past few years (I'm
sure Spotify would be just as good). If you're considering forking a little
cash over in order to stop wasting time planning what music you're going to
have access to or how you're going to reach it, I say do it.

~~~
kvnn
I also just pay for Rdio, and feel the same as you do.

And their interface is excellent! While they executed plenty of features in a
great way, this was the biggest thing for me. I build UI's and interacting
with Rdio's is truly fun.

------
hkarthik
This is a great example of how competition spurs innovation. Rdio has always
been a great service with a poorly done trial period that probably discouraged
a lot of people from using it long enough to love it. The only reason I stuck
with it past two weeks was because my fellow geek friends pushed me to give it
a shot since they loved it so much.

Spotify definitely pushed them to re-evaluate this trial period and probably
helped them push on the labels to offer them more profitable licensing deals
for free users.

Great to see the rising tide lifting up some other boats in the music
industry.

------
andrewflnr
I was going to try Spotify until they started requiring a Facebook login. I'll
try this instead. I like the idea of a total per-month cap rather than a per-
song per-month like Spotify apparently has.

~~~
bmelton
I haven't used Rdio, but Grooveshark (to my knowledge) predates both Rdio and
Spotify, and is aces in my book.

I don't know why it gets approximately one-millionth the press that Spotify
and Rdio gets, but you should definitely check it out. Between Pandora
(discovery) and Grooveshark (streaming catalog), all my music needs are met.

~~~
burke
The thing that has always turned me off of Grooveshark (compared to Rdio and
friends) is extremely-poorly-curated content. Albums are frequently
duplicated, mislabeled, out of order, and so on. That, and it's much more
legally questionable.

~~~
tomjen3
Maybe, but it has a big advantage.

It is available in my country.

I don't care about the blurry lines of legality. If you don't want to sell it
to me, why should it matter were I get it?

------
MatthewB
They didn't have many other options with Spotify being free and ad-supported.
Good move by Rdio, this model works for the majority of users.

I'm not sure if the music industry is being dragged into this model kicking
and screaming or they finally realized its potential. Either way, the consumer
wins.

------
tomjen3
Apparently it is not available in my country. The level of incompetence among
music executives continues to astonish me.

If you don't want to sell it to me, why the fuck sue people for getting it
from somebody else for free?

Maybe we should buy some shares and get those idiots fired.

------
trustfundbaby
I hope they fix it up so that you don't have to have an account to listen to
songs that rdio users send you (didn't work this way last I checked) ... I
suspect it would be an incredibly smart way to get user to send rdio links to
their friends and eventually have those new listeners sign up for accounts.

------
bennesvig
I've tried both and love Rdio. The social aspects are so much better for music
discovery.

------
joshfinnie
This is awesome. I was kind of shocked, however, that it only found a handful
of people from both Twitter and Facebook. Thought there were more people using
Rdio.

I am sure this new option will help!

------
timjahn
As a current paying Rdio user, I'm tempted to stop paying, use the free plan,
and see if I listen to enough music a month to pay. Why not?

~~~
blankenship
No reason, but personally-speaking, Rdio is one of the few apps I pay for
every month that I appreciate so much and get so much value out of that I'll
happily keep paying for it.

I haven't opened iTunes (apart from syncing my phone) since Rdio launched. And
I had a large-ish library of 25,000+ songs. Rdio, Dropbox and CloudApp are the
only products I can think of that have completely changed my day to day in the
last year.

